# Hello it's me again



## KathC (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi It's me again, just got back to the board after months away.  Had a really ****ty year at work but have finally stepped out of middle management because it was so stressful.  I'm hoping this might help things.  It's now been 15 months since we started trying and still nothing (periods even coming early!).  My husband and I have both had the bog standard tests, I'm still ovulating, my husband's sperm count is normal though "slow moving".  I also had the test to see if my fallopian tubes are blocked which they aren't so what the hell is going on?  Have been advised to try for IUI but unsure.  A colleague who is the same age is me is pregnant with her second after only a few months and while I'm thrilled for her I just can't help feeling the self pity feeling of it isn't bloody fair.  I just wonder if it is my age  (43 now)  Is there any advice people can give me?  Are there any natural things I could try apart from more sex?!  I've heard that acupuncture.  Really feel like time is running out.  Would love to hear from anyone.Kathryn)


----------



## Sydney770 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Kathryn,

I completely understand your frustration! especially the part about feeling like it's not fair! I have 3 friends around me that either just had their second or are pregnant with their second after only a few months of trying!! I'm happy for them but it really isn't fair! However, unlike you, I know what the problem is. I am 35 and have reduced ovarian reserve and my husband poor sperm morphology. I have a 3 year old that was conceived naturally but was told that we were very lucky to have gotten pregnant so easily with her (after 5 months of trying!!). I have had two failed ICSI cycles and going for my third in October - hoping it will finally work! Where it concerns your problem, I imagine that you must have gotten your FSH and estradiol tested? If so, was the reading normal? I have tried acupuncture and it didn't work but I guess it's different with everyone. I have done alot of reading about fertility/infertility and the 2 underlying issues that are gaining more and more importance in the medical community are: diet and lifestyle. I am reading an amazing book at the moment and am convinced that if applied, I may be able to get pregnant on my own. Don't know if it will influence next ICSI cycle (as it is clearly stated in the book that it takes 3 months and am starting tomorrow) but it's worth a try. If you want to check it out the name of the book is "Getting Pregnant Faster - Boost your fertility in just 3 months" by Dr. Marilyn Glenville - it really is an amazing book. If, however, you are really sick of waiting I know that IVF is also performed on cases of unexplained infertility.

Hope this helps a little!
Cheers
S.


----------



## KathC (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Sydney

Thanks for your message and advice.  It is so lovely to know that there are people out there who understand what I'm going through.  In answer to your question, as far as I know everything is normal with FSH etc.  I certainly will try out the book you recommended.  Funnily enough I've got an appointment with my osteopath for a recurrent back problem so I may well end up having some acupuncture!  I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's third time lucky with your ICIS cycle, but that better still Dr Marilyn's advice bears fruit (sorry for the pun there!).  Do keep me posted about things at your end, would love to know if anything happens!

Thanks again for cheering me up on what until now had been a pretty lousy day!

Kathryn x


----------

